
Building a really fast website from scratch - martin_drapeau
https://medium.com/@martindrapeau/building-a-really-fast-website-from-scratch-6c822b1ae1b0
======
martin_drapeau
If someone's gone through the same experience of building a website from
scratch, please do share notes.

